
INSTEAD3 – Simple Text Adventures, The Interpreter - app4soft
https://instead-hub.github.io/en/
======
app4soft
INSTEAD 3.2.1 just released[0], and look like they drop old websites[1].

Most amazing thing is that latest releases supported by Windows and near all
Unix-like platforms, including Symbian 9.x, and especially for Symbian - this
is the only working Lua-interpreter!

[0] [https://github.com/instead-
hub/instead/releases/tag/3.2.1](https://github.com/instead-
hub/instead/releases/tag/3.2.1)

[1] [https://instead-hub.github.io/en/post/2018-04-22-site/](https://instead-
hub.github.io/en/post/2018-04-22-site/)

